# Pic of the "Bangle butt" lifting one cheek



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> What size rims are the MM-112s? If they are 7.5" or 8" you can get a wider tire on them :dunno:
> 
> ...


I have no idea on the width, but I'm mounting them today so I'll check the back of the wheel.

I hate you.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *I have no idea on the width*


They are either 7.5 or 8, but very nice wheels. At least easy to clean


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> I have no idea on the width, but I'm mounting them today so I'll check the back of the wheel.
> 
> I hate you.  *


You are just now mounting summer tires? :yikes:

Sounds like someone has 2.8L envy 

http://www.e46fanatics.com/members/nate328Ci/Dinan4.jpg


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like those wheels on the 7. wonder if they'll ever offer a 17" version for 3 series cars?

and the Benz...the Space Shuttle doesn't have as many buttons!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *the Space Shuttle doesn't have as many buttons! *


Are you sure ?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> ...


LOL - that must be the "premium package"


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> Get some Plazbestos. I think Plaz was just making lifting cheek sounds. Got cheese? :lmao: *


You are correct, sir. Just my GI humor kicking in.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> You're making fun of the car?
> 
> ...


I do like it. (Boy, you were quick to come up with a citation!)

Just good ol' fashioned American fart humor.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> I do like it. (Boy, you were quick to come up with a citation!)
> 
> Just good ol' fashioned American fart humor. *


I had remembered seeing it last night


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Great job, nate!
> 
> Seriously, I can't *feel* anything for S class. C'mon, look at their interior. 67 buttons for S-class and 38 (including I-Drive) for E65.
> 
> ...


LOL! My thoughts exactly Vince. Imagine all those buttons lit... :yikes:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Everything with the E65 is OK (handling, engine, ride comfort etc) , but the trunk lid is still ugly.
> 
> Not only I'm saying this but most of the design gurus here in Europe too. *


Yup, but the point is: what's important to YOU (i.e. prospective buyers)? Handling, engine, ride comfort, etc, OR pretty trunk lid? You all know that I've always liked the E65, but in those pix, I'd go with the E65 even if I didn't like it...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> ...


Maybe MB designers used to work for NASA...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Yup, but the point is: what's important to YOU (i.e. prospective buyers)? Handling, engine, ride comfort, etc, OR pretty trunk lid? You all know that I've always liked the E65, but in those pix, I'd go with the E65 even if I didn't like it...  *


Yup, it isn't bland as hell like the MB. Lot of "presence" and looks pretty damn good :dunno:


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Yup, but the point is: what's important to YOU (i.e. prospective buyers)? Handling, engine, ride comfort, etc, OR pretty trunk lid? You all know that I've always liked the E65, but in those pix, I'd go with the E65 even if I didn't like it...  *


IMHO, in that price range I want ALL the ducks in a row, including styling!

Oh well, I will have to wait another 7 years.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *
> 
> IMHO, in that price range I want ALL the ducks in a row, including styling!
> 
> Oh well, I will have to wait another 7 years.  *


Sure. Unfortunately there's no such thing yet (i.e. _the_ perfect car)... IMO, that is...


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Sure. Unfortunately there's no such thing yet (i.e. the perfect car)... IMO, that is... *


A 330Ci as near as I can tell... 

Oh, minus the door rattles!!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *
> 
> A 330Ci as near as I can tell...
> 
> Oh, minus the door rattles!! *


You are correct, sir! :thumb: Forgot our beloved E46's... :thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Yup, but the point is: what's important to YOU (i.e. prospective buyers)? Handling, engine, ride comfort, etc, OR pretty trunk lid? You all know that I've always liked the E65, but in those pix, I'd go with the E65 even if I didn't like it...  *


And for me the point is : A car with excellent handling, powerful engine, brilliant ride comfort *combined* with a pretty trunk lid 

Do you think it's impossible ?

I'm seeing more and more on the roads and sorry, but still couldn't get used to the trunk lid. The combination of the rear fenders and the trunk lid is somewhat weird, *IMO* .


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> And for me the point is : A car with excellent handling, powerful engine, brilliant ride comfort combined with a pretty trunk lid
> 
> ...


Aren't sales of the E65 picking up in Germany?

That high speed stability and handling have a lot to do with that trunklid


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Aren't sales of the E65 picking up in Germany?
> 
> That high speed stability and handling have a lot to do with that trunklid  *


Yes, the sales are picking up, but not like it should be (according to my client advisor whom I talked to on Friday)

I have never seen or heard that a trunk lid helps speed stability or handling. It's the drive components which counts but the sheet metal has very little to do with it apart from the aerodynamics, IMO.

Bangle's and Honkydonk's argument was that they raised the trunk lid for better aerodynamics.

Do you think other cars with decent trunklids have worse aerodynamics than E65?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> And for me the point is : A car with excellent handling, powerful engine, brilliant ride comfort combined with a pretty trunk lid
> 
> ...


Most definitely... However, when you look at the options you have in THAT segment, which one offers it all? :dunno: You may find the S-class prettier, but you'll make compromises, as it doesn't drive like an E65... Considering an LS430 (UGH!)? Once again you're making comprimises...

See, I had THAT segment in mind when I posted that...  You don't have to worry about a thing though... The Alpina B3 rules! :thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> * The Alpina B3 rules! :thumb: *


This is putting a big smile on my face


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> This is putting a big smile on my face  *


I'll do my best to find something to do in Germany in Jan/03...  Hopefully, we'll have a troubled client in the Hamburg area...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *I'll do my best to find something to do in Germany in Jan/03...  Hopefully, we'll have a troubled client in the Hamburg area... *


Hehe, sure be my guest. And as for the client, give the address, I'll cause for some trouble


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Everything with the E65 is OK (handling, engine, ride comfort etc) , but the trunk lid is still ugly.
> 
> Not only I'm saying this but most of the design gurus here in Europe too. *


Baby Got Back


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> ...


HEY!!!!

Are you sure that this is not a sneek peek at the 2005 S-CLASS dashboard layout:dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ggman said:


> *
> 
> HEY!!!!
> 
> Are you sure that this is not a sneek peek at the 2005 S-CLASS dashboard layout:dunno: *


No, according to the info I gathered from BMW AG, this dash will come on the next 3-Series 

Happy Motoring


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> No, according to the info I gathered from BMW AG, this dash will come on the next 3-Series
> 
> Happy Motoring *


OH MY GOD:yikes: 
My CARPAL TUNNEL is killing me already

But it would be worth it if the new M3 has the V8


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> ...


And that's the new one, where they replace a lot of stuff with those MFDs. :yikes:


----------

